# Post your favorite youtube video here!!!!!!!!!



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

I dont no if there is already a thread like this or not, but im making one anyway. i just figured everyone could post all there favorite youtube videos in here. give everyone something to do after they are done looking at there subscribed threads. i will start it off with some hard target songs [video=youtube;Z4Ee7gifOh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Ee7gifOh0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;L0BZsVTlRi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0BZsVTlRi8[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;S5FCdx7Dn0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5FCdx7Dn0o[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;q77oJSOSiCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q77oJSOSiCs[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;v_0pw-LeloU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0pw-LeloU[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;08e9k-c91E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;vsQzw_Ax8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;gVmU_Ql8uI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmU_Ql8uI0[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

im posting a bunch of stuff to get it started but if anyone knows some funny shit put it up to, put up any videos you like


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;R_HHm9ki3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_HHm9ki3JI[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 25, 2012)

Throw in the best marley track in existance[video=youtube;nA35KQurdJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA35KQurdJM[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;cLCKSPFrkJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=cLCKSPFrkJQ[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;pAjZojWpNqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pAjZojWpNqo[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;MVU2S4I64Q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MVU2S4I64Q0[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;cxtnUpco4YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxtnUpco4YE[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;GCOIeYSwbXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOIeYSwbXs[/video]


----------



## massah (Jan 26, 2012)

There are no other better youtube videos:

[video=youtube;BeGjTiUqw8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeGjTiUqw8U[/video]

YOU CANT STOP IT...YOU JUST CANNOT STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;P0YXPN3aFMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0YXPN3aFMQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Sdzs46V4vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sdzs46V4vE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;WbNRyxJxRVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=WbNRyxJxRVM[/video]


looks kinda real but there is no way


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;j6--kTcODn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6--kTcODn8[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;gH2efAcmBQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;9g1CgvXhCo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g1CgvXhCo4[/video]


----------



## happy smoker (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;X-SyKuOpIAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-SyKuOpIAI[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6OzU9nste5c]http://youtu.be/6OzU9nste5c[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aEpwBVXbKhs]http://youtu.be/aEpwBVXbKhs[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;euayc_HqMbY]http://youtu.be/euayc_HqMbY[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, since this became another music thread.....

[video=youtube;ydsuqDwaooc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydsuqDwaooc[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 26, 2012)

oh i didnt realize this was in the music section.
[video=youtube_share;Iq9qidcc9ko]http://youtu.be/Iq9qidcc9ko[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> [video=youtube;pAjZojWpNqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pAjZojWpNqo[/video]


I listen to bob rivers on the radio all the time!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

[youtube]zuaracM245M[/youtube]


----------



## JessePinkman (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4r7wHMg5Yjg]http://youtu.be/4r7wHMg5Yjg[/video]
I would be more afraid of this this narrator sneaking in my house and rearranging my furniture


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 26, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> oh i didnt realize this was in the music section.



shit, no I dint realize. I just go through new posts, or my RIU, so I hardly ever notice where I am...Most of my days are spent in a daze now....


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> shit, no I dint realize. I just go through new posts, or my RIU, so I hardly ever notice where I am...Most of my days are spent in a daze now....



i mighta put it in wrong forum but you can post anything in here, anything you think is funny or whatever you want. anything!!!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> shit, no I dint realize. I just go through new posts, or my RIU, so I hardly ever notice where I am...Most of my days are spent in a daze now....


LOL

[video=youtube;pAa8k-aqqqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAa8k-aqqqs[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 26, 2012)

seriously tho, this is probably my favorite video (well audio) on youtube, possibly on the whole internet... you owe it to yourself to at least listen to it. I always thought it was common sense.....
warning you, its long...just check out the first 1/2 hr, after that it gets real deep.....

[video=youtube;FxVNbZbQ__0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxVNbZbQ__0[/video]


----------



## Bonzo (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Jh6wnmRbvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ[/video]

quality crowd control during the guitar solo


----------



## BA142 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Prn_WVYC7vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Prn_WVYC7vs[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 26, 2012)

The unforgivables are hilarious


----------



## JessePinkman (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2uLQOYtpZsA]http://youtu.be/2uLQOYtpZsA[/video]
If you like katt williams and bud, THIS IS FOR YOU. If you don't like this, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with you lol. For all of you that haven't seen this, I hope you enjoy, I know I did the first time I saw this ROFL

edit - If you guys don't know this is just some of Katt's regular standup. This guy DJ Steve Porter put it to a beat and made it sound like he was rapping it. He did an awesome job. He has done other stuff on youtube, but I think this is his best on there.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3jI-3zmFHt4]http://youtu.be/3jI-3zmFHt4[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;a_yCyK6Qt-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yCyK6Qt-0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## OrganicC (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Vz_c5e-naI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vz_c5e-naI&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZzU9FgNTYrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU9FgNTYrU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sylvester (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_-0MXklxHlQ]http://youtu.be/_-0MXklxHlQ[/video]


----------



## rollonesmokeone (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XpT3OAQctU its the best when ur high! makes u smile alot blury vision if u concentrate on it feels like ur in a slide and it slows down


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 31, 2012)

damn makes me feel like im on acid lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rEVyNtPXAFI]http://youtu.be/rEVyNtPXAFI[/video]

i think i saw 1 face lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LOAFTI6-zsE]http://youtu.be/LOAFTI6-zsE[/video]


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;eDU0CTDMk2g]http://youtu.be/eDU0CTDMk2g[/video]


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3HLzmH9VB6A]http://youtu.be/3HLzmH9VB6A[/video]


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;jqM6ixUsHSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqM6ixUsHSk&amp;list=FLsLmq8mmPHa2Ai-ui2ezFoA&amp;index=95&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 4, 2012)

Thepetebox is a human beatboxer and allout musician who uses a loop machine to make some crazy beats. I stumbled across this a couple of weeks ago. 
[video=youtube;0DtrUqZ8zao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DtrUqZ8zao[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Uee_mcxvrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 7, 2012)

i fink you freeky and i like you alot


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;vD5nfY5YZqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD5nfY5YZqs[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 16, 2012)

i could really use a titty full of beer right now


----------



## papayagold (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCCc1vPFFo&feature=colike


----------



## OnlyDopesSmokeDope (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;ygN8H3kI1qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygN8H3kI1qE[/video]


----------



## OnlyDopesSmokeDope (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZCC1puOWa3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=ZCC1puOWa3k[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;ULQlg8RgkkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULQlg8RgkkA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;ulIOrQasR18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulIOrQasR18&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;C3nMvNe3z3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3nMvNe3z3Q[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;qqXi8WmQ_WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Is4yi1FswZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is4yi1FswZs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;AE4zF36dPxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE4zF36dPxE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 30, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhg just broke my fucking perc bong, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 400 down the drain


----------



## rocpilefsj (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;qLrnkK2YEcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

Crazy Ass Video, used to trip me out big time! Oh and 4 minutes 20 seconds, how can you not?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;dU95v23MQ4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU95v23MQ4c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

I miss childhood.


----------



## slayer6669 (May 1, 2012)

lol wiered al is funny shit


----------



## slayer6669 (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;hnuEOYK1Kps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnuEOYK1Kps[/video]


----------



## rmx (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;CORf1liT9cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CORf1liT9cE[/video]


----------



## Garcia Vega (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ryiy7ALSRWE]http://youtu.be/Ryiy7ALSRWE[/video]

Call the PresidentWeed Inspired/Political Shot by SpaceAge


----------



## skudz47 (May 10, 2012)

Mother Fucking Bike
[video=youtube;hgCqz3l33kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgCqz3l33kU[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (May 11, 2012)

lol mother fucking bike


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;S4aqM_wu6Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4aqM_wu6Ns[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;qyTveCNz5bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyTveCNz5bY&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;UtJW9zPMpko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtJW9zPMpko[/video]


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;r8tXjJL3xcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8tXjJL3xcM[/video]


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;_MUBmRxK2Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MUBmRxK2Fc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## DmitRU (Sep 10, 2012)

*Funny Movie! *

[video=youtube;-8ufIH9OEfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8ufIH9OEfY[/video]


----------



## wolfsage20 (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;xg5SS47GkFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg5SS47GkFs&list=UUST5BN9iZP8ValHUqR3EKIg&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## jpill (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;qqXi8WmQ_WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qqXi8WmQ_WM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;nUIBwVBOW_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUIBwVBOW_c[/video]


----------



## Seattle206723 (Sep 28, 2012)

*The Cold Steel Report 6 Dead Mans Cabbie 
**Warning**Viewer Discretion is Advised...*

[video=youtube;GK7QLCboVIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK7QLCboVIs[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;sJuDspQvcrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJuDspQvcrw[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;U__m4N7Ml30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__m4N7Ml30[/video]

Watch the lead guitarist cut fucking loose on a genuine Fuji Gin Gakke factory-made Ibanez Iceman! Superb guitars - among the worlds best and fender could only dream. FGG made Fender's first Strats after Fender was bought away from CBS. Very sought after. Not the shit with the Ibanez name today.


----------



## bunique209 (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqDYExSnmzg&feature=relmfu


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;B5qhTxFtzBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5qhTxFtzBE[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;1O3OG8_NVJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O3OG8_NVJI[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;46bnxxmmhIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bnxxmmhIs[/video]


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtSG4fOQHt4


----------



## Seattle206723 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Death By Cold Steel Report!!!!
*
[video=youtube;P2jyhvOocwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2jyhvOocwM[/video]


----------



## Seattle206723 (Oct 6, 2012)

*10 Cops Vs Machete in Police Station! Must See*

[video=youtube;EFXzg2wRaN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFXzg2wRaN4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2012)

dang thats crazy


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;RkgfrS9FanU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkgfrS9FanU[/video]


lets get some funny shit up lol !!


----------



## irishsmoker89 (Oct 6, 2012)

I dont think I saw this one up here. Forgive me if it is already please. You know how it is when its medication time.

[video=youtube;d-2mpwfhtcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-2mpwfhtcA[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 7, 2012)

i want a pet lion lol


----------



## lowblower (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65PiKsNhCsc&feature=relmfu

*Bangarang (hook remix) by Pogo*


----------



## lowblower (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJfGnqKoXYY&feature=fvwrel

*Murmers of middle earth (LOTD remix) by Pogo*


----------



## lowblower (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7Ad1AuHriI

*Lead breakfast (Pulp Fiction remix) by Pogo

*^
these tunes are amazing, capture the spirit of all these films

if you like terminator 2 check out the skynet sypmphonic, terminator 2 remix by pogo also hehe Also the A.I. remix is deeeeep


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;nXhhAXjKmIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXhhAXjKmIU&amp;list=PL57C57EE4028D43B6&amp;index= 5&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 9, 2012)

classic!!!
[video=youtube;7ezeYJUz-84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezeYJUz-84&amp;list=PL57C57EE4028D43B6&amp;index=2&amp;feature=plpp_vi deo[/video]


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 9, 2012)

watch and repeat!!
LOL!!

[video=youtube;STqFXr5N5AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STqFXr5N5AI[/video]


----------



## jpeez20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*my favorite video hands down right now...good music*


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 14, 2012)

what is, the japanese gum commercial? lol


----------



## twitterinsong (Oct 24, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> I dont no if there is already a thread like this or not, but im making one anyway. i just figured everyone could post all there favorite youtube videos in here. give everyone something to do after they are done looking at there subscribed threads. i will start it off with some hard target songs [video=youtube;Z4Ee7gifOh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Ee7gifOh0&amp;feature=related[/video]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37wdUczuBFc&feature=plcp


----------



## twitterinsong (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to share a video too but I am not sure how so anyway I hope this works this is for all of you twitter lovers and tweet making posts online I wanted to share it with you [video=youtube;37wdUczuBFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37wdUczuBFc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;MolAjeo2LOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MolAjeo2LOU&amp;feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## shognation (Oct 25, 2012)

5643 yeah right being some stupid bitch


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6buWXCpQasI]http://youtu.be/6buWXCpQasI[/video]


----------



## Straightjacket (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz3MS3GSPMk&feature=plcp


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a funny music video spoof about Obama! Funny shit!

[video=youtube;DUEoa-lVrwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUEoa-lVrwo[/video]


----------



## InvadingUrGrwRoom420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Watch this only when your high.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2k3gE9ibso&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 8, 2012)

Aritha Franklin - Respect

"all I'm asking is 4 a little respect"

[video=youtube;NNmEQpy0Wnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNmEQpy0Wnc[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;1wYNFfgrXTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI[/video]


----------



## Seattle206723 (Nov 20, 2012)

Death By Cold Steel Report! Real Life Jason Voorhees In Houston Texas! [video=youtube;zZy0qyjPuZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZy0qyjPuZc[/video]


----------



## Seattle206723 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Death By Cold Steel Report! Merry Christmas Everyone*

[video=youtube;E5IwJx7_Piw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5IwJx7_Piw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;3tTHn2tHhcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tTHn2tHhcI[/video]


----------



## AlienDNA (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;-htLwVr_Xr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-htLwVr_Xr0[/video]


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

bigupmeself haha...................................[video=youtube;3CxvVjsVNg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CxvVjsVNg0[/video]


----------



## Seattle206723 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Roll it Up and Check this out! *

[video=youtube;JQQVwEY709g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQQVwEY709g[/video]


----------



## jaindar343 (Jan 3, 2013)

MY favorite you tube video is a Justin Biber is adancing shows is a my favorite you tube videos.


----------



## alemotta (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks to youtube for the biggest sounds library.
I made this video to help you and help my self, relaxing or sleeping.
The sound of water is beneficial for our mind and body.
I hope you enjoy this sound and like the video.
Fior now close you ices relax or sleep.
Video link:


----------



## rot_XXL (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xtJOqGYguA

It's not my favorite, it's my 1st You tube video.


----------



## Viron (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## The Entity (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok, I might be biased but I think this is pretty good.

1 hour long session.

Music, visuals, and trippy topics.

Just press play and roll a joint. Let us do the rest!






Merry Christmas!


----------

